
How Do Campaign Spending Limits Affect Electoral Competition? - pulisse
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t96hcfls5a1g3ss/SpendingLimits.pdf?dl=0
======
kbenson
Here's a nice nugget towards the beginning:

 _Consistent with theory, the results suggest that when spending limits are
raised by £100,000, on average the mean cost of a campaign increases by
£43,000, 0.3 fewer can-didates run for office, the percent of candidates with
an upper-class background increases by 10 percentage points, and the percent
of money and votes that flow to incumbents surge by approximately 10-15
percentage points. In summation, high levels of permitted spending diminish
electoral competition._

